# What Spanish fish would you recommend?



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm wondering if there are fish eaters out there who could recommend Spanish fish to me that does not taste or smell too fishy. In Canada, the fish I liked that fall into this category are hake, halibut, salmon and tuna. Another criteria is that the fish is cheap, since I'm on a tight budget. Also, could you please let me know the Spanish name for what you recommend?

I have two nearby fresh fish markets, so the sky's the limit!

I hope that's not too much to ask. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hake is widely available and cheap in Spain.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Horlics said:


> Hake is widely available and cheap in Spain.


 Hi Horlics. Awesome!!! Linguee translate says hake in Spanish is "merluza." Is that correct?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Horlics. Awesome!!! Linguee translate says hake in Spanish is "merluza." Is that correct?



Yes.

Also try Sword fish, snapper .... so many nice fish to choose from.


... just point at one in the shop, ask what it is and experiment.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Gallo is nice, called John Dorey in England, also Bonito made into a salpichon this is a kind of Atlantic tuna come mackerel tribe. There is also Lenguardo a flat fish similar to sole.

However these are fish that one can obtain in the Canaries, don't know about the European part of Spain


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes that's correct. One of my favourite fish dishes is Merluza al la Vasca, which is often made with the cheeks of Hake.

It's probably the same Hake you eat in Canada, those Basque fisherman are known to travel quite some distance!



AllHeart said:


> Hi Horlics. Awesome!!! Linguee translate says hake in Spanish is "merluza." Is that correct?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Yes.
> 
> Also try Sword fish, snapper .... so many nice fish to choose from.
> 
> ...


 Sword fish - pez espada

Snapper - pargo

Right?

So now I have three types. That's a great start! Thank you.

Yes, that's the idea to start experimenting... I'm off to a great start now, thanks to you guys!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Hepa,

What do you think of John Dory in terms if fishiness though? I've found it to be one of the stronger flavoured fishes.

And yes, I would recommend Lenguado too. Very subtle flavour especially when covered in wine, butter and capers.



Hepa said:


> Gallo is nice, called John Dorey in England, also Bonito made into a salpichon this is a kind of Atlantic tuna come mackerel tribe. There is also Lenguardo a flat fish similar to sole.
> 
> However these are fish that one can obtain in the Canaries, don't know about the European part of Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Horlics. Awesome!!! Linguee translate says hake in Spanish is "merluza." Is that correct?


Yes, and it's delicious. Merluza and pescadilla are the same, but pescadilla is smaller and, here at least, is cheaper.
I love lubina (sea bass) Ask for it open, put it in the oven with a liittle oil and lemon and in 10 - 15 mins it's done!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Swordfish is good and probably, along with fresh tuna, one of the least recognisable as fish. Many might fail to identify it as such if blindfolded.

Got to cook it well though, it's one which more worms are found in than many others.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Pescadilla = Merluza!

I didn't know. Glad I got involved in this conversation.



Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, and it's delicious. Merluza and pescadilla are the same, but pescadilla is smaller and, here at least, is cheaper.
> I love lubina (sea bass) Ask for it open, put it in the oven with a liittle oil and lemon and in 10 - 15 mins it's done!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Horlics said:


> Swordfish is good and probably, along with fresh tuna, one of the least recognisable as fish. Many might fail to identify it as such if blindfolded.
> 
> Got to cook it well though, it's one which more worms are found in than many others.


 Fresh tuna is almost like meat. It's soooo good! It's horrifically expensive in Canada compared to the canned tuna, so I rarely have had fresh tuna. I was asking one of my cousins here to help me pick out fish and when I told her I was eating canned tuna, she looked like she going to vomit! LOL! I was lost as to what she was saying and am lost in the market in asking, so come to you guys for help. I get so overwhelmed at the market with all the people buzzing around and the prices and the fast talking, so I can't think there for the life of me! So thank you all for your excellent suggestions!  I have managed to get the fruits and vegetables at the market figured out, though. Poco a poco.

Shouldn't all fish - with or without worms - be cooked very well?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Horlics said:


> Pescadilla = Merluza!
> 
> I didn't know. Glad I got involved in this conversation.


According to this merluza is over 1,5k in weight and pescadilla is from0,5 - 1,5k


> Se considera *pescadilla* a la variedad del _merluccius merluccius _(nombre científico que se corresponde con la merluza europea) cuyo peso es superior a 0,5 kg e inferior a 1,5 kg. En algunos lugares la pescadilla recibe otros nombres como pijota o merlucilla. Se habla de merluza cuando el peso de una pieza se encuentra por encima de *1,5 kg* y se pueden encontrar en piezas con un peso de hasta 7-8 kg., aunque se han llegado a pescar ejemplares de hasta 15kg.
> Por lo tanto, la principal diferencia entre uno y otro tipo de pescado radica en el *peso* del mismo. Pero este tamaño hace que, por lo general, la *pescadilla* se venda en piezas enteras, mientras que la merluza se pueda vender al corte, sobre todo, las de mayor tamaño.


Diferencias entre merluza y pescadillael_blog_del_mar%
It maybe that in the UK pescadilla is whiting and merluza is hake??

When we get to fish or meat or even vegetables the names can differ quite a lot in different parts of the country and this can cause confusion, so be prepared to hear different things


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Everyone is forgetting bacalao (pronounce bacalow) which is Cod and has that nice chunky texture so good for fish dishes - Mercadona has it frozen or fresh, Lidl has it frozen. If you want a finer textured fish then panga is quite good. Merluza, like cod is good for made up fish dishes such as Fisherman's pie or fish cakes. Trout (trucha) you should find plentiful supply and good grilled or fried and served with toasted almonds. Salmon is OK if you can find it really fresh and without too much interstitial fat (that is what goes off and gives it that rancid fat taste).

As for buying it, go to Mercadona, most have a fish counter, just look and point.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Ask a Japanese gent 



AllHeart said:


> Fresh tuna is almost like meat. It's soooo good! It's horrifically expensive in Canada compared to the canned tuna, so I rarely have had fresh tuna. I was asking one of my cousins here to help me pick out fish and when I told her I was eating canned tuna, she looked like she going to vomit! LOL! I was lost as to what she was saying and am lost in the market in asking, so come to you guys for help. I get so overwhelmed at the market with all the people buzzing around and the prices and the fast talking, so I can't think there for the life of me! So thank you all for your excellent suggestions!  I have managed to get the fruits and vegetables at the market figured out, though. Poco a poco.
> 
> Shouldn't all fish - with or without worms - be cooked very well?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Fresh tuna is almost like meat. It's soooo good! It's horrifically expensive in Canada compared to the canned tuna, so I rarely have had fresh tuna. I was asking one of my cousins here to help me pick out fish and when I told her I was eating canned tuna, she looked like she going to vomit! LOL! I was lost as to what she was saying and am lost in the market in asking, so come to you guys for help. I get so overwhelmed at the market with all the people buzzing around and the prices and the fast talking, so I can't think there for the life of me! So thank you all for your excellent suggestions!  I have managed to get the fruits and vegetables at the market figured out, though. Poco a poco.
> 
> Shouldn't all fish - with or without worms - be cooked very well?


According to my Basque family you should only buy bonito (which is the best kind of atún) in months that have the letter "R", in Spanish of course!


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Salmonetes (red mullet) but the medium sized ones. Delicious.

Lubina and Meluza for sure 

Fresh gambas

But there are just so many we can simply buy the freshest 

I always ask for perejil (parsley) it is often free and the olive oil has to be top quality, and sea salt, not the table type  And Alboriño is the only wine IMHO


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Everyone is forgetting bacalao (pronounce bacalow) which is Cod and has that nice chunky texture so good for fish dishes - Mercadona has it frozen or fresh, Lidl has it frozen. If you want a finer textured fish then panga is quite good. Merluza, like cod is good for made up fish dishes such as Fisherman's pie or fish cakes. Trout (trucha) you should find plentiful supply and good grilled or fried and served with toasted almonds. Salmon is OK if you can find it really fresh and without too much interstitial fat (that is what goes off and gives it that rancid fat taste).
> 
> As for buying it, go to Mercadona, most have a fish counter, just look and point.


If ordering bacalao in a restaurant make sure you know what kind it is. In some areas they are fond of the salted variety which has a stronger taste.
As for worms, I have heard that all fresh fish should be frozen before eating. Is that right??


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Horlics said:


> Ask a Japanese gent


Sushi, yes. I thought of that after what I wrote. But, but, but.... 

Pesky Wesky, I haven't heard that fresh fish should be frozen before cooking. But it makes sense, since a lot of bacteria and parasites are killed when frozen - not all, but many - whereas others are killed by cooking high temperatures. Some are killed by either extremes of temperatures.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Horlics said:


> Hi Hepa,
> 
> What do you think of John Dory in terms if fishiness though? I've found it to be one of the stronger flavoured fishes.
> 
> And yes, I would recommend Lenguado too. Very subtle flavour especially when covered in wine, butter and capers.


I find the Gallo to be rather bland.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> According to my Basque family you should only buy bonito (which is the best kind of atún) in months that have the letter "R", in Spanish of course!


We don't buy Bonito, we catch it in the Port, by live baiting. Only caught at certain times when it is migrating past the island.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> We don't buy Bonito, we catch it in the Port, by live baiting. Only caught at certain times when it is migrating past the island.


But isn't it enormous, likely to drag you into the sea??!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I just called my fish expert back in Canada, who is a friend that used to live in Holland and had a fish shop. He barely speaks English, but my Canadian Bestie was visiting him, so interpreted for me. So they both gave their opinion on freezing...

Freezing isn't necessary, as the fish is packed ice, and that's good enough of a low temperature. They said freezing changes the taste of the fish for the worse, although some people prefer the frozen fish taste. They are both excited for me that I have the luxury here of getting into fresh fish - as am I!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I wouldn't freeze any fish unless I had a surplus of it. Only take what you need for the table that night.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> I wouldn't freeze any fish unless I had a surplus of it. Only take what you need for the table that night.


 Hi Pazcat. That's exactly what my Canadian buddies said - to be sure that I eat it the day I buy it. Not a problem, since I'm just walking distance from two fresh markets. Lucky me, eh?!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I think it stems back to my old fishing days when we used to eat our catch, I like fresh fish I'm sure because of that so when you can get it the fresher is the best in my opinion. That said the kids do love there fish fingers and battered frozen fillets so what can you do.

I want to get back into fishing again this summer, we'll see how that pans out.

I think one we get lots of now I think is called Besugo(Sea Bream) I like getting them and any of the trouts whole and then I just gut them and fill the insides with butter, onion, lemon and salt and pepper a roast in the oven(or Weber) for 15-20 minutes.
Two markets in walking distance sounds good to me.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But isn't it enormous, likely to drag you into the sea??!



No about half a metre, need a landing net though or a gaf.


----------



## Susanita001 (May 28, 2012)

mussels! fantastically cheap and good for you! and obtained in nearby waters!
Just whatever you do stay away from dreaded Panga - from Vietnam and very contaminated waters..


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

No, no, no!



Pesky Wesky said:


> I have heard that all fresh fish should be frozen before eating. Is that right??


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Horlics said:


> No, no, no!


 So, Horlics, do you have an opinion on this?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Susanita001 said:


> mussels! fantastically cheap and good for you! and obtained in nearby waters!
> Just whatever you do stay away from dreaded Panga - from Vietnam and very contaminated waters..


 Hi Susanita. Yes, seafood is another thing I'll be getting into. There are several that I'm already comfortable with cooking and really like - mussels, clams, squid, shrimp, scallops and octopus. That's one of the reasons I like all of those - they don't have a fishy smell or taste, unless they're not fresh. 

Thank you for the warning about Panga. Could you tell me a little more about that, please?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well, this freezing fish is something that has been mentioned to me a few times recently because apparently there has been a significant rise in anasakis in recent years in Spain, which maybe people are not aware of ?? Anisakis is not to be ignored as once you've got it, you've got it, and it can give you an allergy to fish. 
I have found some info on it here.
Anisakis: conocerlo es combatirlo - OCU
Things to keep in mind include...
up to 36% of the fish sold in Spain is infected and in the Cantábrico up to 50%, but in the Med only 6%
Not all fish carry the same risk - fresh water fish are not affected, there is little risk in sea food, but merluza, besugo, for example are often found to have parasites and fish like boquerones are risky as are badly cooked sardines on a BBQ grill.
There is more prevelance now as a) fish are gutted once they are caught in the high seas and the guts (sorry!) go straight back into the sea and are gobbled up by other fish, and b) because there is this sushi craze going on.
So if you freeze it you compromise the taste, but if you don't, you may compromise your health.
I'm not a gourmet, and my fish (which comes directly from a sustainable stock supplier I might add) will more often than not be frozen


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't forget the blue fish"sardina" very cheap and delicious and very good against colesterol,the problem is the smell inside the house if you don't have a good extractor of smog.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Susanita001 said:


> Just whatever you do stay away from dreaded Panga - from Vietnam and very contaminated waters..


Didn't know about that.
However, they do say that most of the fish we eat is contaminated with heavy metals and goodness knows what else


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mickbcn said:


> Don't forget the blue fish"sardina" very cheap and delicious and very good against colesterol,the problem is the smell inside the house if you don't have a good extractor of smog.


 Hi Mickbcn. Yes, my dad used to cook sardines all the time. Being a Spaniard, he was particularly a pro with fish and seafood. He was a most excellent cook! For the sardines, he would cook them in the oven on a big metal sheet. But I don't remember anything more than that. How do you cook your sardines? 

(And, yes, I have a very good extractor, which also is very useful for smoking inside in this cool weather - without leaving a smoke smell in my apartment.  )


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Surprised nobody has mentioned rodaballo so far. Turbot, in English. One of the things I like about living here is that fish like this, and monkfish, rape in Spanish, are soooo much cheaper to buy than they are in the UK, where they are real luxury purchases.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Didn't know about that.
> However, they do say that most of the fish we eat is contaminated with heavy metals and goodness knows what else


 Everything and everyone is contaminated. There's no getting away from it at this point, no matter what we eat, drink or breathe.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Very easy to cook


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

In youtube you can find a looot of different kind of fish and how to cook it..(be sure you are writting in spanish)


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mickbcn said:


> http://youtu.be/RV0XdLwn1mg
> Very easy to cook


 Excellent! Thank you for the video.  When I was talking about my dad cooking them in the oven, I was getting sardinas confused with smelts (eperlano).


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Each region is different but here in Catalonia we cut the head and clean the intestines of the sardines before cook specially if the sardines are big like in this video.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mickbcn said:


> Each region is different but here in Catalonia we cut the head and clean the intestines of the sardines before cook specially if the sardines are big like in this video.


 Shortly before leaving Canada, a Portuguese friend of mine cooked sardinas for us on. She's crazy about sardinas. I hadn't eaten them before, and I couldn't believe how good they are! She cooked them with the head on. I don't remember if she took out the intestines. They were big, like in your video. I loved getting my hands all dirty in trying to get out all the little bones. It was like the fish and I became one!


----------



## 1664 (Nov 17, 2013)

don't forget ! first post, hi all , if it smells like fish, its off , snapper and mackerel are the ones to look out for , gut them as soon as and freeze, if not, pan fry , lurpak, garlic, chilli, salt , pepper, put the lid on , leave for 10-15 mins, shake,turn, coriander, serve with rice, boiled potatoes, spinach,


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, this freezing fish is something that has been mentioned to me a few times recently because apparently there has been a significant rise in anasakis in recent years in Spain, which maybe people are not aware of ?? Anisakis is not to be ignored as once you've got it, you've got it, and it can give you an allergy to fish.
> I have found some info on it here.
> Anisakis: conocerlo es combatirlo - OCU
> Things to keep in mind include...
> ...


So much for wanting fish from Santoña. Guess I'll be buying stuff from the Mediterranean from now on!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

1664 said:


> don't forget ! first post, hi all , if it smells like fish, its off , snapper and mackerel are the ones to look out for , gut them as soon as and freeze, if not, pan fry , lurpak, garlic, chilli, salt , pepper, put the lid on , leave for 10-15 mins, shake,turn, coriander, serve with rice, boiled potatoes, spinach,


If you decide that you are going to fillet your mackerel first, be very very careful, the bones that protrude along the spine are sufficient to make a very nasty cut in your hands as many herring filleters have found when they pick up a mackerel without thinking.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> If you decide that you are going to fillet your mackerel first, be very very careful, the bones that protrude along the spine are sufficient to make a very nasty cut in your hands as many herring filleters have found when they pick up a mackerel without thinking.


I learned that lesson last year. Oops.


----------



## 1664 (Nov 17, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> If you decide that you are going to fillet your mackerel first, be very very careful, the bones that protrude along the spine are sufficient to make a very nasty cut in your hands as many herring filleters have found when they pick up a mackerel without thinking.


yes , mackerel are hard work on the oven , but on the bbq there a breeze


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I do 

If all fish were as good frozen as fresh there would be no benefit in having a market on the doorstep. You're lucky if you have a market so close so make the most of it and enjoy fresh fish.



AllHeart said:


> So, Horlics, do you have an opinion on this?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

That's a good point you guys are bringing up about preparing the fish... I've seen merchants at the market prepare the fish for some customers - cutting the head off or gutting or even deboning. If I ask for this to be done, will I automatically be charged a price, or is it customary to tip for this, or is it part of the price?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> That's a good point you guys are bringing up about preparing the fish... I've seen merchants at the market prepare the fish for some customers - cutting the head off or gutting or even deboning. If I ask for this to be done, will I automatically be charged a price, or is it customary to tip for this, or is it part of the price?


It's part and parcel of the service = free
Same for the butcher's


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

AllHeart said:


> That's a good point you guys are bringing up about preparing the fish... I've seen merchants at the market prepare the fish for some customers - cutting the head off or gutting or even deboning. If I ask for this to be done, will I automatically be charged a price, or is it customary to tip for this, or is it part of the price?


It's part of the price. 
I've never asked for them to debone my fish. 

Just don't do like I did and ask the fishmonger to take the heads off the shrimp. You see, my first year here I spent six months gathering the courage to order something that wasn't _filete de pechuga de pollo_. I decided to order 10 shrimp. However, there was a problem: in the US, I had never seen shrimp with the head attached. I figured "This guy prepares fish for his clients. He cuts the heads off. I bet he'd cut the heads off the shrimp if I asked!" Um, well, so I asked. He looked at me, shocked. He picked up a shrimp, dramatically twisted the head, and put it down. I was terribly embarrassed and explained myself, saying that I had never cooked shrimp with the head on. I told him not to worry, that I could definitely do it myself. He laughed, and continued ripping the heads off of the other nine shrimp. Over the course of the next six months that I lived in the neighborhood, he chuckled every time he saw me. D'oh. Oh well!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> It's part of the price.
> I've never asked for them to debone my fish.
> 
> Just don't do like I did and ask the fishmonger to take the heads off the shrimp. You see, my first year here I spent six months gathering the courage to order something that wasn't _filete de pechuga de pollo_. I decided to order 10 shrimp. However, there was a problem: in the US, I had never seen shrimp with the head attached. I figured "This guy prepares fish for his clients. He cuts the heads off. I bet he'd cut the heads off the shrimp if I asked!" Um, well, so I asked. He looked at me, shocked. He picked up a shrimp, dramatically twisted the head, and put it down. I was terribly embarrassed and explained myself, saying that I had never cooked shrimp with the head on. I told him not to worry, that I could definitely do it myself. He laughed, and continued ripping the heads off of the other nine shrimp. Over the course of the next six months that I lived in the neighborhood, he chuckled every time he saw me. D'oh. Oh well!


 What a story! I'd can clearly imagine a movie short for that story. Thanks for the huge smiles and the belly laugh!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

AllHeart said:


> What a story! I'd can clearly imagine a movie short for that story. Thanks for the huge smiles and the belly laugh!


I'm just thankful that the guy had a really good sense of humor. He had a good laugh at my expense. Truth be told, I did too


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> I'm just thankful that the guy had a really good sense of humor. He had a good laugh at my expense. Truth be told, I did too


 It sounds like he was giving you a good ribbing - definitely a sense of humour. These inside jokes amongst us immigrants can be the best. Like yesterday when I was lugging home a bunch of groceries with Spanish Bestie and my neighbours commented again on how much food I buy, and I lightly slapped my rear end with my free hand, and said to them that the food was for my butt (in Spanish). Spanish Bestie split a gut and said it is very important to distinguish in this instance the difference between "por" and "para."


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

There was a rather slender young English lady (fairly fresh off the boat) who wanted to buy some peaches and said "Necesito dos pechos"


----------



## paddywhack (Jan 26, 2015)

Why not try something like Sepia (cuttlefish) Easy to find and just as easy to cook.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, and it's delicious. Merluza and pescadilla are the same, but pescadilla is smaller and, here at least, is cheaper.
> *I love lubina (sea bass) Ask for it open, put it in the oven with a liittle oil and lemon and in 10 - 15 mins it's done!*


This is such a fantastic dish - I like to smother it in sliced garlic as well. It's so much easier and cleaner than frying it.

To be honest I think hake/merluza is incredibly boring and I never understood the Spanish fixation with it.

Also rape/monfish is very good vor paellas, curries, stews, etc for the simple reason it doesn't fall apart.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

paddywhack said:


> Why not try something like Sepia (cuttlefish) Easy to find and just as easy to cook.


But like chewing rubber.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Chopera said:


> This is such a fantastic dish - I like to *smother it in sliced garlic* as well. It's so much easier and cleaner than frying it.
> 
> To be honest I think hake/merluza is incredibly boring and I never understood the Spanish fixation with it.
> 
> Also rape/monfish is very good vor paellas, curries, stews, etc for the simple reason it doesn't fall apart.


Why? Almost all fish has delicate flavours, why on earth would you want to smother it in something as disgusting as garlic?

I used to like you.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

AllHeart said:


> Sword fish - pez espada
> 
> Snapper - pargo
> 
> ...


You might also see swordfish referred to as "emperador" - good with thinks like lime, corriander, chillie, soy sauce, ginger, and sharp, tangy stuff in general.


----------



## paddywhack (Jan 26, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> But like chewing rubber.


Who cooks your Fish? Not at all if properly cooked and believe me I'm no Chef


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

paddywhack said:


> Who cooks your Fish? Not at all if properly cooked and believe me I'm no Chef


going purely by experience with tapas - like rubber bands.


----------



## paddywhack (Jan 26, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> going purely by experience with tapas - like rubber bands.


Ha Ha, You need to start going to different restaurants


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

AllHeart said:


> That's a good point you guys are bringing up about preparing the fish... I've seen merchants at the market prepare the fish for some customers - cutting the head off or gutting or even deboning. If I ask for this to be done, will I automatically be charged a price, or is it customary to tip for this, or is it part of the price?


It's free but they'll still weigh the fish before they remove the bits.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> This is such a fantastic dish - I like to smother it in sliced garlic as well. It's so much easier and cleaner than frying it.
> 
> To be honest I think hake/merluza is incredibly boring and I never understood the Spanish fixation with it.
> 
> Also rape/monfish is very good vor paellas, curries, stews, etc for the simple reason it doesn't fall apart.


Rape is a little strange in it's texture, a little dense/ rubbery, but we recently discovered that if you quick fry it with onion and cherry tomato you have a great evening meal ready in @ 15 mins


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> going purely by experience with tapas - like rubber bands.


It's definitely rubbery, and I probably would never have aquired the taste for it if it wasn't for OH, but now I quite like rabas, as they are known in Bilbao (calamares/ squid rings)


----------



## Pokerface (Dec 22, 2014)

One of my favourites is bacalao...cod! Love the stuff regardless of how it´s cooked.
Less bones, less smell and a nice texture. I know I might sound like a bit of a numpty but I don´t like fish that´s "too fishy"!


----------



## Pokerface (Dec 22, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Rape is a little strange in it's texture, a little dense/ rubbery, but we recently discovered that if you quick fry it with onion and cherry tomato you have a great evening meal ready in @ 15 mins


I love Rape slightly under cooked without any dressing. Quite expensive though!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> going purely by experience with tapas - like rubber bands.


The point of sepia is it's something to mop up the alioli. So if you don't like garlic/alioli you're probably not going to enjoy sepia either.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Chopera said:


> It's free but they'll still weigh the fish before they remove the bits.


But they'll happily put the bits of your choice in a bag for stock or fish soup. In our village they always look a bit strange at us when we say we don't want the head. But they still remove the cheeks if it is a big fish.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pokerface said:


> I love Rape slightly under cooked without any dressing. Quite expensive though!


Yes the price is the problem - you can find it cheaper in the freezer section, but the quality is so poor it's not really worth it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> The point of sepia is it's something to mop up the alioli. So if you don't like garlic/alioli you're probably not going to enjoy sepia either.


But not if it's served like this, surely?
The only garnish is lemon


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> Yes the price is the problem - you can find it cheaper in the freezer section, but the quality is so poor it's not really worth it.


Yes, a lot of fish is expensive. Tha's one of the problems of merluza I think. Merluza is expensive and pescadilla much more reasonable. The fish monger in the market used to have 2 types though and I can't remember the expression to define which was which, but one was better because it was caught in cold waters so therefore the flesh was better for eating, and therefore it was more expensive. Anybody know what I'm talking about???


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chopera said:


> The point of sepia is it's something to mop up the alioli. So if you don't like garlic/alioli you're probably not going to enjoy sepia either.


It's quite traditional around here to have sepia in a seafood or mixed paella - cooked properly (hardly at all), sepia is very good.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

We started on fish that doesn't taste too fishy. I can persuade my wife to eat some fish, like swordfish and tuna, but half of the fish mentioned here certainly wouldn't pass her not-too-fishy test!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Chopera said:


> Yes the price is the problem - you can find it cheaper in the freezer section, but the quality is so poor it's not really worth it.


Monkfish which has been frozen and rethawed isn't worth eating, it changes the texture and makes it mushy and horrible.

Preparing it is quite tricky as the tough membrane has to be removed, getting the fishmonger to do it is the best option.

Whole monkfish tails are good for roasting in the oven, maybe wrapped in serrano ham.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> But like chewing rubber.


My Spanish mother-in-law's advice: to avoid ending up with chewy, rubbery cuttlefish/sepia (typically called 'chocos' in this part of Andalucía), it has to be cooked either very quickly or for a long time. It goes rubbery in that in between stage. So either you flash fry it, or you stew it for 30+ minutes. 

I LOVE chocos and since it's cheap it's a staple in our house. Chocos con papas, chocos con garbanzos, chocos con arroz...yum!!


----------



## paddywhack (Jan 26, 2015)

kalohi said:


> My Spanish mother-in-law's advice: to avoid ending up with chewy, rubbery cuttlefish/sepia (typically called 'chocos' in this part of Andalucía), it has to be cooked either very quickly or for a long time. It goes rubbery in that in between stage. So either you flash fry it, or you stew it for 30+ minutes.
> 
> I LOVE chocos and since it's cheap it's a staple in our house. Chocos con papas, chocos con garbanzos, chocos con arroz...yum!!


For sure, put your Sepia on at a low heat and let it simmer away while you prepare and cook your Veg etc.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

paddywhack said:


> For sure, put your Sepia on at a low heat and let it simmer away while you prepare and cook your Veg etc.


No, chop it up and let it simmer away _with_ the veggies, tomato, garlic, onion, red pepper, a splash of white wine, EVOO, and some potatoes or garbanzos. Delicious!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But not if it's served like this, surely?
> The only garnish is lemon


It was a slightly tongue in cheek repost to an earlier comment by baldi, who doesn't seem to have a very high opinion of garlic.

Yes of course you can do sepia "a la romana" and throw it into lots of things. Although if I am going to throw in something like that, I'll choose squid because it's cheaper and they're both going to end up pretty similar in texture/flavour anyway. However when done well, sepia can be very tender and quite a step up from the usual calamari.

When it comes to those types of fish I also like chipirones - which (to me) have a slight bitter/smokey flavour.


----------



## Pokerface (Dec 22, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Monkfish which has been frozen and rethawed isn't worth eating, it changes the texture and makes it mushy and horrible.
> 
> Preparing it is quite tricky as the tough membrane has to be removed, getting the fishmonger to do it is the best option.
> 
> Whole monkfish tails are good for roasting in the oven, maybe wrapped in serrano ham.


Monkfish tails are the best part. Only by over cooking will it be rubbery!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kalohi said:


> My Spanish mother-in-law's advice: to avoid ending up with chewy, rubbery cuttlefish/sepia (typically called 'chocos' in this part of Andalucía), it has to be cooked either very quickly or for a long time. It goes rubbery in that in between stage. So either you flash fry it, or you stew it for 30+ minutes.
> 
> I LOVE chocos and since it's cheap it's a staple in our house. Chocos con papas, chocos con garbanzos, chocos con arroz...yum!!


I am glad you explained that sepia was what I call chocos. I thought it was the ink!

Yes, it gets chopped up and added to everything, cheap protein that doesn't affect the flavour of the dish.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

You guys are sooooooooo amazing as ambassadors to Spain! So I've taken notes from what you've said. There are only 2 translations that I can't find (Bonito and Panga). But here's a list of what you have all recommended:

English/Spanish 
Cod/Bacalao
Cuttlefish/Sepia
Flounder/Lenguado
Hake/Merluza (pescadilla small version ?)
John Dorey/Gallo 
Mackerel/Caballa 
Monkfish/Rape
Red mullet/Salmonettes
Sardine/Sardina 
Sea bass/Lubina 
Sea bream/Besugo 
Snapper/Pargo 
Swordfish/Pez espada/emperador 
Trout/Trucha 
Turbot/Rodaballo

I have no idea what these fish look like, as the only fresh fish I've ever bought was salmon, and all other fish I've bought was frozen and filleted (or canned tuna). Also the names aren't often displayed in the market. So one of my Spanish girlfriends is taking me to the market tomorrow to help me out. I'll be taking this list with me. Yay! 

Also I was talking to one of my other Spanish friends about this today, and he told me that he used to run restaurants when he was younger with his dad, so he's very experienced at how to buy fish. He's going tomorrow for a three-week trip to the States, and when he comes back he said he'll take me to the market and show me the good vendors at the market. 

Thanks all for your helping hands! 

P.S. I'm already armed with loads of garlic. Baldilocks, do you want to come for dinner?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pokerface said:


> Monkfish tails are the best part. Only by over cooking will it be rubbery!


Monkfish/ rape is also known as the poor man's lobster ie it's supposed to be a bit "hard". If it's soft it's old or overcooked! "Tieso" is the expression OH uses.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

bonito is tuna

As you may have gathered I cannot abide garlic. I was once doing a job at a tuna processing plant at Douarnenez in France, the whole place smelled of fish and all the women in the offices reeked of garlic and to make matters worse there were several who, I swear hadn't bathed for weeks with long armpit hair... Thankfully I was only there for two days.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Dont forget the pulpo a la gallega, if you are fluent in andalú you can learn how to cook this fish.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

, bacalao,cod.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Xató, contains tuna,cod and anxovies.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

You cannot beat a plate of fritura Malaga which is mixed fish fried crispy. 
Bouquerones are ok. too as a tapa.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

But you did ask for fish without too fishy a taste. Less than half that list fits that category.




AllHeart said:


> You guys are sooooooooo amazing as ambassadors to Spain! So I've taken notes from what you've said. There are only 2 translations that I can't find (Bonito and Panga). But here's a list of what you have all recommended:
> 
> English/Spanish
> Cod/Bacalao
> ...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> bonito is tuna


 Thank you. I thought atun is tuna.



baldilocks said:


> As you may have gathered I cannot abide garlic. I was once doing a job at a tuna processing plant at Douarnenez in France, the whole place smelled of fish and all the women in the offices reeked of garlic and to make matters worse there were several who, I swear hadn't bathed for weeks with long armpit hair... Thankfully I was only there for two days.


Yuck! The power of association... Sounds to me like a clip out of A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Horlics said:


> But you did ask for fish without too fishy a taste. Less than half that list fits that category.


 Really?! I thought all recommendations were based on nonfishy requests. Could someone please instruct me as to which are the non-fishy ones in the list?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Isobella said:


> You cannot beat a plate of fritura Malaga which is mixed fish fried crispy.
> Bouquerones are ok. too as a tapa.


 Hi Isobella. Is fritura Malaga the name of this dish?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mickbcn said:


> http://youtu.be/uSTcX5CnuWE Dont forget the pulpo a la gallega, if you are fluent in andalú you can learn how to cook this fish.


What fabulous videos! Thank you.  Yes, I understand the Spanish in all three videos. Are they all speaking andalú ?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> Thank you. I thought atun is tuna.


_Bonito_ is a type of small tuna. It's actually also called bonito in English. _Atún_ is a much bigger tuna fish. Mackerels (called _caballa_) are also part of the tuna family. They're the smallest member. They are all strong tasting "fishy" fish.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

kalohi said:


> _Bonito_ is a type of small tuna. It's actually also called bonito in English. _Atún_ is a much bigger tuna fish. Mackerels (called _caballa_) are also part of the tuna family. They're the smallest member. They are all strong tasting "fishy" fish.


 Thanks for explaining that, Kalohi. I didn't know any of that. I was talking to another Spanish friend yesterday who loves fish, and he said red tuna (Atún rojo) is the best. I wonder if that falls into one of these types of tuna that you're talking about.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> Really?! I thought all recommendations were based on nonfishy requests. Could someone please instruct me as to which are the non-fishy ones in the list?


I'd say that _caballa_ (mackerel) and _sardina_ (sardines) are the really fishy fish on that list. As for the others, yes, they taste like fish...because they're fish. But I wouldn't say they are overpowering. More than half the list are fishy fish?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

No, people got carried away and started mentioning any fish they like 

If everything on that list doesn't taste of fish, then the logical conclusion is that fish doesn't taste of fish.

I know people who would struggle to name a fish that isn't on the list!



AllHeart said:


> Really?! I thought all recommendations were based on nonfishy requests. Could someone please instruct me as to which are the non-fishy ones in the list?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Read the first few posts in the thread and you'll see what the Op was actually asking for.



kalohi said:


> I'd say that _caballa_ (mackerel) and _sardina_ (sardines) are the really fishy fish on that list. As for the others, yes, they taste like fish...because they're fish. But I wouldn't say they are overpowering. More than half the list are fishy fish?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Horlics said:


> No, people got carried away and started mentioning any fish they like
> 
> If everything on that list doesn't taste of fish, then the logical conclusion is that fish doesn't taste of fish.
> 
> I know people who would struggle to name a fish that isn't on the list!


 Thanks for paying attention.  So which ones would you knock off the list?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

AllHeart said:


> Thanks for explaining that, Kalohi. I didn't know any of that. I was talking to another Spanish friend yesterday who loves fish, and he said red tuna (Atún rojo) is the best. I wonder if that falls into one of these types of tuna that you're talking about.


Just to confuse things further, you may see it called "ventresca" - which isn't a type of tuna but rather a cut of tuna near it's "neck" (if you could imagine a tuna actually having a neck that is). It is meant to be the tenderest and tastiest part of the fish - and you often see it conserved in jars.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The oily fish with other than white meat usually are the ones that have a fishy taste and usually only when they are less than 100% fresh but much depends on the amount of fat (which is what starts to go rancid and give the horrible "fishy" taste.

In that category you have (amongst others) salmon, herring, trout, etc. When buying them look for the least amount of fat which may be interstitial (typically whitish/greyish/creamy coloured bands between the layers of meat, especially on salmon) and between the meat and skin all of which has the potential to go rancid and give you fishy taste and "fishy burps".


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks, Baldilocks & Chopera, for your info!

I had a fabulous time at the market today! My friend is so calm and put me right at ease during the exploring and was so helpful in explaining the fish. 

I talked to my Spanish friend today who highly recommended "atun rojo," and he said this is "atun de la almedraba," which he said is available in the summer here.

So here are pics of my adventure in the market today. You can click on these to make them bigger.

The first pic is for Elenetxu 

























Sometimes my pics don't work on the forum. I'll be sure these work and, if they do, I'll post some more right away...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, if you lean your head exactly 90 degrees to your left, the pictures work fabulously.  Here are some more. You can click on these to make them bigger.

















Monkfish/rape being prepared...

























My friendly fishmonger - I bought the flounder/leguado in the left of the picture (or if you do not have your head tilted, it's on the bottom right  ). 

















Here's a pic of my new friendly fishmonger, my Spanish friend and me.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Those monkfish are good lookers aren't they? 

When they're not being served up on a plate they're known as anglerfish, and some of them have the most bizarre mating rituals (google it - but not with a cup of tea in your hand!)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> Well, if you lean your head exactly 90 degrees to your left, the pictures work fabulously.  Here are some more. You can click on these to make them bigger.
> 
> View attachment 36825
> 
> ...


Referring to the second picture down, you can clearly see the interstitial fat in the salmon, but the small tail section, near the centre of the picture has much less fat. The Merluza, as you can see, also has much less fat (it is not an 'oily fish') and will, therefore, have less of a fishy taste. The tuna (dark red at the back of the display on your right hand side) looks quite good but not one of my favourite fishes.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

My wife and her family don't like fish but will eat some, so using them as the yardstick for what non-fish lovers will eat, I would knock the following off:

Cuttlefish/Sepia
Flounder/Lenguado
Hake/Merluza (pescadilla small version ?)
John Dorey/Gallo 
Mackerel/Caballa 
Red mullet/Salmonettes
Sardine/Sardina 
Snapper/Pargo 
Trout/Trucha 

Borderline (i.e. edible covered in sauce of some kind):

Cod/Bacalao
Sea bass/Lubina 
Sea bream/Besugo 

On the list as OK:

Monkfish/Rape (tail, oven baked)
Swordfish/Pez espada/emperador 
Turbot/Rodaballo
Tuna

I also find many people who don't like fish will eat prawn/shrimp



AllHeart said:


> Thanks for paying attention.  So which ones would you knock off the list?


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

No, just the girl of the pulpo a la gallega,she talk andalú. but its ok.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> I talked to my Spanish friend today who highly recommended "atun rojo," and he said this is "atun de la almedraba," which he said is available in the summer here.


The _atun rojo_ is Atlantic bluefin tuna. The almadraba is an ancient way of catching them using circular nets. It happens on the Costa de la Luz in summer, don't know about the Med.

https://jennykean.wordpress.com/2009/03/19/the-ancient-art-of-tuna-fishing/

You will need to sell a kidney to afford it because most of it goes straight to Japan for sushi. It is delicious though.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Good prices on the fish in the photos!!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

No pulpo for these guys tonight: Giant Octopus Makes An Impossible Escape — This Is INSANE! - LittleThings.com


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Baldilocks, thanks for explaining all of that so well! It's very clear with you using the pics to explain. You shine again as an excellent teacher.

Horlics, thanks so much for your list. That's very generous of you.  So it turns out that I actually do like some fishy fish. I didn't know that. The flounder/leguado that I bought was incredible, and I didn't find it fishy, yet it's in your fishy list. I did like the sardines my friend made me. I also really like hake. So, now I know I have a wide selection available to me. So the expression comes to mind, "The world is your oyster." 

Mickbcn, I'm happy to hear that the other Spanish videos aren't andalu. That means as I travel through Spain I'll be able to understand more Spanish than I thought. 

Alcalaina, thanks for explaining about the tuna. Interesting. Yes, he said this is very expensive.

Pesky Wesky, yes, I'm pleased that the fish is so affordable. I bought a huge fillet of flounder for only 1.30 euros!

Elenetxu, what an incredible escape story. I can't imagine how Mr. Octopus tried explaining what happened to his friends. Abducted by aliens?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I think once you start enjoying fish you come to like most of them. I find quite a lot of English people struggle with all but the 4 or so I listed but would probably be fine if they'd just go ahead and try more. At least, that's my experience. You wouldn't think I am talking about a seaside town where I grew up, and where the fishing industry was huge for years!

I know lots of people who will eat cod in batter but won't touch it otherwise.


----------

